# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  "Crer une entre" sur les messages forum

## Auteur

Je vois en bas  gauche des message un nouveau lien "Crer une entre", est-ce li aux blogs ? Que se passe-t-il si on clique dessus (je n'ai pas os de peur de faire une nerie  ::oops:: )


Un autre point m'intrigue :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/b471849/muchos/
Visiblement je suis sur le blog de Muchos  et je vois 2 billets de Stphane Le calme et Anomaly. Qui les a crit finalement ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il  copi ces deux messages forum pour faire un test ?
On est en  phase de "test" donc il va y avoir des trucs "bizarres" c'est normal...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

> Visiblement je suis sur le blog de Muchos  et je vois 2 billets de Stphane Le calme et Anomaly. Qui les a crit finalement ?


Je pense que a rpond  la question



> Que se passe-t-il si on clique dessus (je n'ai pas os de peur de faire une nerie )


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anomaly

> Je vois en bas  gauche des message un nouveau lien "Crer une entre", est-ce li aux blogs ? Que se passe-t-il si on clique dessus (je n'ai pas os de peur de faire une nerie )


Cela prend le message d'origine (comme si tu avais demand Editer) ; mais si tu le valides a le poste sur ton blog. Effectivement ct plagiat c'est pas forcment le top. Je vais voir si on peut y faire quelque chose.

----------


## SylvainPV

S'il est prvu que des messages forum soient directement convertis en posts sur blog, je comprends mieux pourquoi on les a appel "blog-forum". Ce que j'ai plus de mal  comprendre, c'est comment un message isol d'une discussion forum peut faire un bon article de blog, et pourquoi ces liens "Crer une entre" sont prsents sous tous les messages et pas seulement les ntres. En fait, le blog-forum, a sert de bookmark des posts forum ?

----------


## Auteur

Je me pose des questions sur le contenu des billets.

Par exemple un spammeur peut crer une discussion et ensuite cliquer sur le bouton "crer une entre" et poster sa discussion comme billet de son blog. Donc si une discussion ou un message est supprim est-ce que le billet cr est galement supprim ?
(j'ai en tte un rcent spammeur qui a ouvert 6 discussions sur le forum avec le mme message).

Quid de l'orthographe ?


[edit]
Et si cette fonctionnalit n'tait disponible que pour les membres du club (plus de 25 points) ? 
[/edit]

----------


## Bousk

> Et si cette fonctionnalit n'tait disponible que pour les membres du club (plus de 25 points) ?


Tu veux dire comme



> Il est prvu  terme d'tendre la possibilit de blogguer au minimum aux membres du Club.


? http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...gs-forum-bref/

----------


## Auteur

> Tu veux dire comme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il est prvu  terme d'tendre la possibilit de blogguer au minimum aux membres du Club.
> 			
> 		
> ...


euh oui pardon, :red: j'avais oubli. J'ai rdig mon message tout en consultant les nombreux billets dj publis.

----------


## Bktero

On peut imaginer que cela soit en effet un droit pour lutter contre les spammeurs mais si la personne a dj 25 messages, on devrait tre tranquille.

La fonctionnalit peut tre pratique pour rebondir sur un message, une discussion. Je me choppe une erreur 404 sur la page de Muchos, je vais tester l'effet....


EDIT: .... a me semble bien, avec juste QUOTE du message original, en plus avec lien vers la discussion :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...essages-forum/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...essages-forum/

----------


## Anomaly

Ok cela fonctionne as designed donc.  :;):

----------

